# Painting binding ratchets



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

So the ratchets to my Rome 390 Bosses have been failing recently - they won't engage, especially in the cold. I got in touch with Rome support and Carl sent me out some new ratchets - awesome!

Would it be a bad idea if I wanted to paint them? Nothing crazy or ornate, just wanted to add some highlights to my setup. I don't want to ruin the ratchet mechanism though - what (if any) paint would be OK to use for this endeavor?

Ratchet pic is below (courtesy of Wiredsport's thread on the new 390 Bosses. Note I am only using this picture as a reference to the ratchets, nothing more).


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Probably not a good idea. If you want it to stay for more than a single run you would have to sand them down, paint a couple layers of automotive paint and clear coat. IMO not worth the hassle and a couple mm of paint on the inside of the ratchet could cause problems. 

Depending on what your trying to do you may want to check out just getting a sheet of vinyl and cutting it to spec. Wouldn't ruin the paint and you can take it off. Just a thought.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks ecks...yeah...probably not going to paint them, Don't want to deal with all that hassle.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

For sure, its a huge hassle and never stays. I had a shitty rental board that I bought after season for $30 when I first started and painted it a couple times and no matter how many layers of paint or clear coat I used it never stayed. I can imagine bindings would have the same problems.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ecks said:


> For sure, its a huge hassle and never stays. I had a shitty rental board that I bought after season for $30 when I first started and painted it a couple times and no matter how many layers of paint or clear coat I used it never stayed.


Sounds like you might have messed up. It doesn't matter how many layers of paint you put on, in fact more doesn't equal better. If you're painting anything, the most important step is surface prep, and the second most important step is having the right primer. Primer will bond with the surface and the paint, and nothing should come off. Painting a snowboard isn't particularly difficult, as the main surface your working with is usually a fibreglass resin that most primers will stick to...

That said, the ratchets will be significantly harder. They look almost like they were powder coated from the factory (although I've never held them to check) and powder coating is WAY tougher than paint as far as durability.

Painting the highbacks or baseplates is one thing, but I think painting major wear items on bindings would be a no go... It is possible but not easy to make it last.

Just my $0.02 of course.

If they're metal you could take them somewhere and have them re-powder coated a different colour, chromed, or just polished. The thing I like about the Burton ratchets is they're usually just coloured metal. Nothing really to wear off.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't try to paint plastic. If it is metal get some blue tap and put it on everything you don't want to paint. Sand finish off the existing with some 200 grit paper or foam sanding block. Get some spray primer , don't over do it with the primer. Paint let dry, then clear coat, wait a couple of day. It will cost you over $20 for the supplies if do don't already have it. When you are done with the spray paint turn it upside down and spay until just air comes out. Any type of handy person will have some spray primer, clear coat will be harder, ask a car guy.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

I painted my ratchets and they work fine.. been on the mountain at least 10 times since painting and only minor chipping.. no problem at all with the fucntionality of them

layers:
1. plastic/ metal primer
2. plastic acrylic - many layers
3. made for outdoors - flexible/waterproof clearcoat

wammo!


----------

